
How do you politely refuse your friend's 'million dollars app idea'? - aaron695
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskReddit/comments/fknqc2/coders_of_reddit_how_do_you_politely_refuse_your/
======
jimbob45
The sad part is that most of the ideas my friends come to me with actually
_are_ great ideas that could make tons of money. I have to explain to them
that the hard part of business is in the business part, not the product part.

